

EMC acquires Israeli storage startup, Scale IO, for $200-300M - yanivf
http://geektime.com/2013/06/19/emc-aquires-israeli-storage-startup-scale-io-for-200-300m/

======
ilhackernews
That's a pretty early acquisition for these guys no? they just raised their
series A a couple of months ago... nice!

